# stator wiring



## JDC1 (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm working on a 06 gator with a Kawasaki FJ400D engine that wasn't charging. I replaced the stator and I think a wire to the battery is missing but i'm not sure how this gets wired. some one messed with it before me. here's a pic of the regulator that i'm not sure where the wires go . there are 2 wires off of the stator i've tried some combinations but nothing works. 2 terminals are connected together. I have another regulator that I tried and it will charge and the terminals on it are marked ac ac B pos. but its from anther engine im working on.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Here is image of the 21066-7011 wiring hook-up.


----------



## JDC1 (Aug 22, 2015)

That's how the extra one I had worked but not the one for the gator. the gator regulator was AC on both outside terminals and battery pos. to the centre. 
I got it charging now but thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## JDC1 (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess its wired the same when i look at the pic again . Thanks.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

JDC1 said:


> That's how the extra one I had worked but not the one for the gator. the gator regulator was AC on both outside terminals and battery pos. to the centre.
> I got it charging now but thanks for the reply anyway.


That sounds more like a Kohler voltage regulator setup than a Kawasaki version both looks similar and both will work if wired correctly.

And I see that you got it worked out.

And sorry for the late reply phone and internet has been down for sometime as I only have one phone line and the phone company wanted to call me to setup appointment to come out. I tried explaining that they couldn't call me as my only phone was out and that they could come anytime. Boy how dense can they get.:banghead:


----------



## JDC1 (Aug 22, 2015)

No Problem. Sory to hear about your phone company. LOL


----------

